# which tyres will suite my needs.



## huggybear0 (3 Dec 2013)

Hi all. 

I have just picked up a Boardman hybrid comp 2014 - love it. I would like to use it on road and also cycle tracks and some off road such as canal tow paths etc. The current tyres Vittoria Zaffiro 700c x 28c have no grip. I have read that i may be able to put 35 or 37's on the bike Could anyone tell me the widest tyre I could put on and do you recommend a tyre that I can use the bike on and off road. I have been considering continental tour ride. But your suggestions would help. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pjays666 (3 Dec 2013)

Hi I do a lot of training on canal towpaths and road. I changed from schwalbe city jets to marathon plus 700 x 25 on my hybrid. Fantastic tyres although heavier (not that I have really noticed). They have great p@@@@@@ protection too which is why I changed after 3 visits from the p fairy in 2 rides.


----------



## huggybear0 (4 Dec 2013)

Thanks those tyres get a good review. If I can I would like to put wider ones on. Would I need a larger inner tube for wider tyres. 

Thanks


----------



## Smurfy (4 Dec 2013)

Depends on the quality of the towpath. On some really rough towpaths you'll be feeling pretty sore after riding on 25s, as you'll need them at high pressure to prevent pinch punctures (when the tyre bottoms out and pinches the tube between the tyre and rim). For the roughest tow paths I'd say 35s or as wide as you can, for really good tow paths you'll get away with 25s, or even 23s.


----------



## Pjays666 (4 Dec 2013)

You can get them up to 47 so size isn't an issue really. With regards to tubes they are made to fit more than one tyre size ie 700 is the wheel size whereas 23/35 is min and max width. The reason I went for this particular tyre was puncture protection which you will need if you are going on towpaths in late winter/spring when thorns are everywhere after the hedges are trimmed


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2013)

Spa have the marathon plus for £20 in the 28mm, I have these on my hybrid, can't imagine you'd need fatter unless going off road. Need to consider clearance for mudguards too if riding in wet and muck

http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s142p2829

They have 35s too


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Dec 2013)

I have the Conti TourRide that you mention and like them - they do a decent job on and off road and in the approx 3500 miles since fitting I've only had 1 slow puncture to deal with. These tyres are narrower than the numbers suggest, so the 700x32 is more like a 28 and the 37 is like a 35.


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2013)

huggybear0 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have just picked up a Boardman hybrid comp 2014 - love it. I would like to use it on road and also cycle tracks and some off road such as canal tow paths etc. The current tyres Vittoria Zaffiro 700c x 28c have no grip. I have read that i may be able to put 35 or 37's on the bike Could anyone tell me the widest tyre I could put on and do you recommend a tyre that I can use the bike on and off road. I have been considering continental tour ride. But your suggestions would help.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


 
FWIW a slick tyre (on road at least) is actually more grippy than a nobbly tyre which on first instinct suggests more grip. With a slick tyre more of the rubber is in contact with the road, wheras with a nobbly (treaded) tyre you are running on narrower raised bits which may deform when you need them to grip. If you are worried about aquaplaning, don't be, a bike tyre has got to go in excess of 100mph to do so. The trick though is to find the right PSI which maximise the rubber contact but which isn't too low to enduce p'tures (especially pinches).


----------



## jowwy (4 Dec 2013)

On our towpaths i wouldnt go less than 35's and use a cyclocross tyre.
I use schwalbe sammy slicks, but during the winter on our muddy, rural towpaths they still slip and slide like torvel on ice.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2013)

I have marathon plus 28mm on my hybrid and go over some pretty rough stuff on them including unpaved towpaths


----------



## huggybear0 (4 Dec 2013)

Wow. Thanks everyone for taking the time out to reply. Your experience is much appreciated.


----------



## huggybear0 (4 Dec 2013)

Just looked at Schwalbe marathon plus and schwalbe marathon plus London. The London is cheaper. Any advice on the two tyres. 

Thanks.


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2013)

The London has cool hi viz markings, I am not aware of any difference (except Spa are selling the Londons cheaper)


----------



## huggybear0 (4 Dec 2013)

Does anyone know if my Boardman hybrid comp 2014 will be ok with 700x35. I have researched but got mixed answers.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Dec 2013)

huggybear0 said:


> Does anyone know if my Boardman hybrid comp 2014 will be ok with 700x35. I have researched but got mixed answers.


 I can't see any info on the Boardman site. What do the clearances to the frame look like with the current tyres?

The wheels are the same (Boardman EP4) as the MX Comp which is supplied with 700x37 tyres so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## huggybear0 (4 Dec 2013)

Measuring the front and back clearance its about 45mm poss give or take a 1mm.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Dec 2013)

It would be worth double checking that there aren't any other points on the frame that might rub on the larger tyre, but to me it sounds like it should take the 35mm tyres without too much trouble.


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2013)

Do you want to fit mudguards?


----------



## huggybear0 (4 Dec 2013)

I assume you mean this may affect using mud guards. I am not too bothered about mudgaurds.


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2013)

Yes and then all good


----------



## ayceejay (4 Dec 2013)

If your frame will take 35 mm tyres have a look at these 
*Continental Cyclocross Speed Folding CX Tyre*


----------



## huggybear0 (4 Dec 2013)

Are they puncture proof??


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2013)

No tyre is completely and all tyres are to some extent


----------



## huggybear0 (4 Dec 2013)

Just comparing to the schwalbe marathon plus which seems almost bomb proof in the reviews.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Dec 2013)

I rode them through the fires of Mordor and resisted the attacks of Sauron without losing any pressure or THE RING. I must speak with Gandalf about the absolute.


----------

